# bsnl bill problem,please give your attention here..



## nav18 (Nov 30, 2011)

I am using BSNL Broadband from past 3 years and I was quite satisfied with it(until now).My plan is 600c with 2.5 GB limit in 8:00am to 2:00am.
   My problem is that last month I got the bill of 1550 Rs. went to bsnl office and took my data uses in pen-drive because their portal is now changed to SAP and it only give data uses of current month(only if you are lucky enough to open it).
   The unusual thing was when I checked the spread-sheet of data,there was on big chunk of download(4 GB) starting from 23:31 and it was charged with 786.99 Rs.,Now I was shocked as I did not download so big file at that time.
   Even if I assume someone did it from mistake.Yet How can my 2.1 megabits/sec (268.8 kbps) connection downloaded 4GB in just 2.5 hrs ?I calculated my amount of bandwidth used in 2.5 hrs(taking download speed of 268kbps) the result was 2.3 GB then I also added upload speed of 50 kbps and now result was 2.3GB + .435GB=2.735GB still miles away from 4GB.
   When I went to bsnl office at first they told me:





> अरे इतनी speed आती है तो 4GB तो होंगे ही |


I told him my calculation then he sent me to his officer,now this time He said more worse then previous fella:





> तुमने पहले तो इतना download किया अब bill  ज्यादा आ गया तो यहाँ आए हो|I told him that I have payed my bill already.and told him it impossible that in 2.5 hrs I can download 4GB with my current speed.Then he replied :तुमने 2:00AM से पहले downloading शुरू की थी ना इसीलिए वो 2:00am बाद भी night unlimited में count नहीं हुआ|


    I think it was their mistake and they are not accepting it,I have prove that their counter automatically starts from 2:01 end stops at 8:00.I have some snapshots that proves this.
    So now tell me guys what to do?they can charge whenever they want.what they are saying is disconnect before 2am and start again after some time else you will be crying out loud like me.

*some snapshots depicting this :*

*Counter stopping @2:00:00*
*i40.tinypic.com/58unp.jpg

*and starting @ 2:00:01*
*i41.tinypic.com/24kzgnd.jpg

*and here is the image showing 4GB download costing me 786 bucks:*
*i41.tinypic.com/2cm1x0.jpg


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 30, 2011)

> what they are saying is disconnect before 2am and start again after some time



I have also heard about this, and sadly it works too (friends experience), at least in mobile when free calls are available for a certain time. Isn't any "technical" guy there to whom you can talk to?


----------



## eagle_y2j (Nov 30, 2011)

telcome tribunal can help u out ..


----------

